# BL problems



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay so today I went tin to a GW to buys some books but they said that they have never sold the ones I wanted to buy. So where should I buy them?

Ebay yeah but I ddn't see one of the ones I wanted (Gothic War)

But they did have it on BL site but it was $30 for a soft-back which is ridiculus!

They said that they will update their website (BL.com) and in the summer it might be beter but where do you guys know of where I can buy their books from that arent really expensive

I think GW products are cursed. They are all pricey.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

it might just be a problem out there in the states mate? 
Are the books you're looking for out of print? are they print on demand on the website? that would explain both your store never having stocked them and them being so pricey...


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

It is a print on demand book. That is why it is pricey.

My usual process of hunting for a book goes like this:
- Check BL.com
- Check amazon (incl. Canada and UK for you)
- Check Ebay
- Check bookfinder.com

After that give up.

Depending on how bothered you are about the 'bonus comic strip content' I, for example, can get the individual books as follows:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gordon-Rennie...-/130492991685?pt=Fiction&hash=item1e61fd08c5 £8.50

http://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/S...g__/71393595644532395518&afn_sr=para&para_l=0 £6

Or £14.50

edit: approx 23-24$


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

increaso said:


> It is a print on demand book. That is why it is pricey.
> 
> My usual process of hunting for a book goes like this:
> - Check BL.com
> ...


thanks for the advice and lol just give up after that

Well I went in to buy 4 books and ended up getting two of them (Storm of Iron and Titanicus which I heard were really good) so it wasn't a complete disappointment. The other two were Gothic War and Grey Knights Omnibus

Can you even buy books ffrom the BL if you're in the States? I think so but I will have to give those sites a try.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Can you even buy books ffrom the BL if you're in the States? I think so but I will have to give those sites a try.


Living in the UK I cannot tell you what the position has been like previously, but I know for a fact that you can, as of last week, not only buy from BL direct, but you can pay in dollars.

Hope that helps!

And by give up, I just mean check back to those sites now and again, but with less vigor!


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

increaso said:


> And by give up, I just mean check back to those sites now and again, but with less vigor!


lol of course

and I'm kind of mad at myself for not thinking to check Amazon lol


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Well Amazon (UK at least) usually sells the in-print novels for around £4, which is pretty reasonable. That's probably your best bet. And if your looking for out-of-print books you can usually pick them up used from Amazon Marketplace or Ebay (or similar markets) for fairly cheap.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I normally do Amazon and eBay if BL is too expensive, though that's really only the case for out of print/print on demand novels.

If you're deadset on getting the Gothic Wars (Execution Hour and the other whose name I can't remember), keep in mind those are fairly old novels, and haven't been printed by BL for quite some time. Some FLGS locations have some older books, or maybe Half Price Bookstores, etc. Other than that, really the only thing you can hope for is to find it on one of the cheap deal sites.


----------

